# Out of control ...grrrrrrr



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

A friend of mine came to visit yesterday with her baby Malt. He's 6 months old and is a sweetie. Never barked or acted up. Walked around outside with his leash dragging behind him, never leaving the back yard. She is going on a cruise and was wanting me to keep him. 

Now......Mr. Puddles....was a pure pain in the BUTT !! He barked.....showed his teeth ..... barked ..... shook..... showed his teeth..... on and on......grrrrrrr. I was so disappointed in him. I held him tight getting little closer to JoJo thinking he would calm down and get use to him. Heck no, that didn't work. Hubby said he believed Puddles would hurt him (Puddles is twice his size). Puddles acted like he had lost control, like a fighting mad teenager. After 30 mins of this I had to put him back in the house and close the door so we could visit. Before she left, I told her I could not keep JoJo. Think she was glad to hear that from me, didn'want to hurt my feelings. 

I had thought a while back of getting Puddles a sibling, glad I didn't. I knew he was spoiled, but my word, he's just plain mean!! 

Three weeks ago I sold my den furniture and the people that came to pick it up had a little girl around 6 years old. I thought Puddles was going to bite her, so I locked him in his crate.









When we go camping and he sees another dog, he acts like he's going to eat them up. I just want to shake him (but don't). Don't matter what size dog, he thinks he can handle any of them. 

When were alone, he's a perfect little angel.









Got any suggestions ........... I can't afford the Dog Whisperer


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I dont really have advice but I wanted to say that Belinha is the same way! She goes nuts around other dogs. I also sometimes feel like she wants to eat the dog up. Once we were at petsmart and there was this lady with a lab, and belinha was actually growling and barking at it. And the dog was huge compared to her. But just last week, I was walking her at a local park and she met this shin tzu that she actually liked. It was a female and they played soo much. I was surprised she didnt want to eat the doggy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Cheryl, I'm sorry to hear what's happening. I don't think it has anything to do with being spoiled. I really think he is afraid of other dogs, etc. and is acting fierce to keep them away. You may have heard of "fear biting"... it is still dangerous but that's what my guess is. 

I'm honestly not sure how to cure it though. Perhaps there are some training books or you could get an animal behaviorist to come out for a couple visits to give you some pointers. Just make sure he/she is used to working with small dogs. 

I sure hope you can get this under control.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

You know, that may be it. When he was a small puppy and other dogs got near, I would pick him up for protection. When were at the Vet, he don't act like up at all. But I'm always holding him or he's sitting in a chair beside me.


Belinha, glad i'm not alone in this


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Poor you. Its so lovely to see dogs playing together. Bentley was socialised from a young age with other dogs. He hated puppy school and just shook, so i took him out but one on one he is fine. I would look on the internet for some tips on socialisation. If i come across anything i will forward you the info.

Take care

Sue


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie isn't agressive whatsoever but he exhibits alpha behavior in everything that he does. Through training and seeing a behaviorist (on Friday) we are working on this because I believe that, if not addressed, it could make for a not very nice pet. There are behaviors now that he exhibits that I'm not liking what I'm seeing. Anyway, it sounds like you're looking for answers and that's exactly what you should be doing! It sounds like he would benefit from some reconditioning and training and a whole plan to get him back on track. I'd suggest seeing a behaviorist--you don't want your dog to bite another dog or, even worse, another person or child--and it could happen in an instant. Having an agressive dog really does limit your life, as you've seen. Best of luck!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I would agree that it probably is a "fear agression." Alvar has had issues with large dogs since he was chased by a lab when he was really little, now he'll bark like mad, no growling but a definite warning bark, if he sees one when we're out for a walk...I'm planning on doing another training class with Alvar after we've moved and may add a behaviorist in if that doesn't help, so that would be my suggestion. Good Luck!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> You know, that may be it. When he was a small puppy and other dogs got near, I would pick him up for protection. When were at the Vet, he don't act like up at all. But I'm always holding him or he's sitting in a chair beside me.
> 
> 
> Belinha, glad i'm not alone in this
> ...



I did the same thing the first week or two we had Wilson, and then I read that if you do that or act differently - it actually teaches them that there is something to be afraid of. 

I have been working for over a year on Wilson's fear agression towards other dogs. I have had all my friends with large very friendly dogs help me by bringing their dogs over, and taking Wilson to their houses. It has helped some. When he growls at another dog I tell him to sit and to hush. When he does I will give him a treat. This hasn't fixed the problem but it is helping. We have had a little set back after the rottie attack, but we keep plugging away. 

My suggestion is to keep his leash very short and right next to you- if he knows how to sit tell him to sit, and then act as casual as you can. Making everything seem normal and easy will help him not to be nervous. 

Good luck!


----------

